# Hug or cuddle



## Tyson786

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to ask you something about the word kush?

I know kush can mean (bird) but is there a word to say hug that sounds like kush ?

I heard a Turkish man say kush to his child and he gave him a hug!

Thanks


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hello

All I can think of is that he might have sounded like kush when belting out the word kosh(run) so that maybe he ran to his father and gave him a hug.


----------



## Tyson786

Thank you so much
I think you have got it, makes perfect sense
Cheers


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yes you are welcome

For the verb ' belting out ' , it does not fit in here so i would like to correct it to ' hollering '


----------



## Tyson786

Thanks


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Sure )

I would be more than glad if you'd correct me wherever i make grammatical or otherwise mistakes , too!

Thank You )


----------



## Tyson786

No worries I will always try to correct any grammatical mistakes


----------



## Tyson786

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Hello
> 
> All I can think of is that he might have sounded like kush when belting out the word kosh(run) so that maybe he ran to his father and gave him a hug.



Could kosh also mean hurry up?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Tyson786 said:


> Could kosh also mean hurry up?


Although it alludes to the activity of running, it may be used as such in certain circumstances, I guess.

Tren kaciyor, kos - the train is leaving, run ( hurry up )


----------



## Tyson786

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Although it alludes to the activity of running, it may be used as such in certain circumstances, I guess.
> 
> Tren kaciyor, kos - the train is leaving, run ( hurry up )




Thank you so much for the response, I appreciate that, so sorry for the late reply


----------

